# Fatbike-specific Rohloff SPEEDHUB 170mm



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

Rohloff has announced a fatbike-specific version of the SPEEDHUB 500/14 featuring 170mm axle spacing. Named the "SPEEDHUB XL," it's the first and only fatbike-specific internal gear hub on the market and the first substantial change to Rohloff's original hub design since it debuted in 1998. The XL hubs use the same internals as the original SPEEDHUB 500/14. The SPEEDHUB XL will be available at the end of August through Cycle Monkey, the sole North American service partner for Rohloff products.

More info in this Bike Rumor post:

Rolhoff Fat Bike Hub Gets Official, 170mm Speedhub XL Coming Soon






​


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Bada$$! I saw a post about the XL in the Gordo on FB. Looks like a game changer.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

CycleMonkey said:


> Rohloff has announced a fatbike-specific version of the SPEEDHUB 500/14 featuring 170mm axle spacing. Named the "SPEEDHUB XL," it's the first and only fatbike-specific internal gear hub on the market and the first substantial change to Rohloff's original hub design since it debuted in 1998. The XL hubs use the same internals as the original SPEEDHUB 500/14. The SPEEDHUB XL will be available at the end of August through Cycle Monkey, the sole North American service partner for Rohloff products.
> 
> More info in this Bike Rumor post:
> 
> Rolhoff Fat Bike Hub Gets Official, 170mm Speedhub XL Coming Soon


 Awesome!!! I want one.


----------



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

More photos of the hub built up into a wheelset here:

Cycle Monkey Wheel House: Fatbike: Sarma Naran 100 Carbon Rims to Rohloff SPEEDHUB XL and Hope Fatsno Hubs


----------

